# curled thread in beading



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Does anyone have a recommendation for straightening out the thread off the spool for needle hand beading? these curly threads are driving me nuts. S.


----------



## jhendershot (May 22, 2006)

try bees wax or a thread conditioner. i use thread heaven.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

What type of thread is it? If silk, run it across a lightbulb in a lamp. the heat will iron out the curls. If nylon or wire run it across a table edge to straighten it out, the heat caused by the friction will do it.


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

when I take the thread off the spool I stretch it before I condition it, that really tames the curlies.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Ihave just been buying the little spool of beading thread at walmart, but the darn stuff is just too curled. I'll try the beeswax, and it never occured to me to actually iron it. I use a lot of seed beads and they are hard to work with with curled thread. I tried regular taper candle wax and it did not work. Thanx for the suggestions. Been sick as all of my family all through Christmas and could not get back to this. Thanx again. S.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

I like to use 7lb test fishing line for weaving seed beads. The fishline is thin enough to make several passes thru the seed bead.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I like the fishing line too but the darn stuff is also curled and drives me insane. How do you straighten that some to help out?? (My cat is very attracted to it when I bead too.)


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm thinking about getting a goldfish just to entertain the cat........


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

sapphira said:


> I'm thinking about getting a goldfish just to entertain the cat........


LOL........... I find tying a ribbon on the cats tail keeps them entertained, plus gives you a few laughs watching the cat trying to get it off. Is that cruel?


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

sapphira said:


> I like the fishing line too but the darn stuff is also curled and drives me insane. How do you straighten that some to help out?? (My cat is very attracted to it when I bead too.)


Pull the line across a table edge a few times, the heat of the friction will get it straightened.


----------

